# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Audio4Fun AV Voice Changer Software DIAMOND 7.0.29 + Activation

## spartactv

Программа для изменения голоса. Может превратить голос мужчины в голоса сотни различных женщин и наоборот и все это в режиме реального время для использования в голосовых чатах или при общении через компьютер!


 Встроенный Voice Comparator разрешит имитировать голоса других человечков впоследствии сравнения и настройки. прога совместима с большинством голосовых чатов: Yahoo Messenger (YIM), AOL Instant Messenger (AIM), ICQ, MSN, PalTalk, Odigo, Netmeeting и Roger Wilco; а также с программами компьютерной телефонии: Net2Phone, Dialpad, Go2Call, DeltaThree, MaxPhone.

Может создать разные голоса для фильмов, аудиоклипов и презентаций. Она может записать ваш измененный голос в реальном время или изменить уже записанный аудиофайл. Поддерживается риппинг голоса из потоковых аудио- и видеоисточников. прога совместима со всеми аудиоплеерами: Windows Media Player, Winamp, RealOne Player, Music Match, Music Jukebox, PowerDVD, WinDVD, Zoom Player, BlazeDVD, Hero ДиВиДи Player, а также караоке-проигрывателями и Интернет-радио.

Это настоящий прорыв в технологии изменения голоса. В отличие от предыдущих разработок, Diamond включает Voice Comparator, улучшенные алгоритмы изменения голоса, такие как "частотное преобразование", "голосовой эквалайзер", "смещение корневых формант", "голос робота", "лимитер", "шумоподавитель". Diamond поставляется с еще более быстрыми алгоритмами, профессиональным интерфейсом, обширным набором предустановок и пакетом для имитации голосов знаменитостей. 

Записывает оригинальный или измененный звучание из различных источников, вклчая микрофон, голосовой чат, беседа при помощи прог компьютерной телефонии, голосовых сообщений, потоковой музыки и Интернет-вещания.

включает проигрыватель MP3-файлов, какой может проигрывать и изменять музыку в режиме реального времени. Список поддерживаемых форматов включает: mp3, wma, wav, ogg, au, ape, nist, aif, irc и mp2. При активном Voice Changer Software только данный вмонтированный проигрыватель может быть настроен таким образом, чтобы выводимый им звучание не подвергался изменению.

*Платформа: WinAll.

Язык интерфейса: English.

Размер: 21.25 мб

Активация имеется
*

http://4files.net/z13e.e58c3b0b4b463eb752f1e55a/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b2dc...Activation.exe
http://depositfiles.com/files/xo792b28n

----------

